# Road tyre size question.



## crankyhorse (21 Aug 2010)

I'm obsessing over something that is not at all relevant to me until I get a road bike...

If a bike comes with 700x25c tyres, will 700x23c tyres fit it? Most of the tyres I see on Wiggle are 23c ..Especially the ones in fancy colours I like.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Aug 2010)

yes


----------



## jig-sore (21 Aug 2010)

yes


----------



## Cyclist33 (21 Aug 2010)

Yes, and it'll be more fun to ride as it'll be faster and will itch to hit the tarmac. You could probably go to 20mm even although I didn't.

Stu


----------



## StuAff (21 Aug 2010)

Cyclist33 said:


> Yes, and it'll be more fun to ride as it'll be faster and will itch to hit the tarmac. You could probably go to 20mm even although I didn't.
> 
> Stu



Depends on the tarmac....and the tyre. Not forgetting rider preference of course! I'm currently running 23mms on one bike, 25mms on another. The latter (the Viner) is definitely smoother than the Squadra, though as a full carbon sportive-friendly frame it would be anyway. As it's going to be tackling more than a few cobblestones etc, I thought 25mms (Schwalbe Durano Plus) were a good idea, and so far I haven't exactly felt them weighing me down. AFAIC, smoother=faster.


----------



## Cyclist33 (22 Aug 2010)

Depends on your arse's coefficient of boniness, too, of course! As you say, the bike you've got 25mms on is carbon, so it's not really a control situation for testing the relative merits of tire thickness. What is the Squadra like with each set of tires on it?

Of course you have a good point, there is a vast difference in tires from maker to maker and even by one maker, and not even taking width into account. Also rider intent plays a part - do you want total puncture immunity or skippy pace heaven and glass shard risk? Etc Etc. But on a level playing field a 23mm should outrun a 25?

Anyway I've sold me roadster and gone over to the Dark Side (mtb) so I'll butt out, lol!

Stu


----------



## lukesdad (22 Aug 2010)

Not your question,but,durability will also come into play with some of the fancy 23 s you mention. I get flint punctures on my pro 3 s.


----------



## jig-sore (22 Aug 2010)

Cyclist33 said:


> But on a level playing field a 23mm should outrun a 25?



not necessarily, it all depends on the situation. it may well accelerate faster but once up to speed the 25 will roll further per revolution and therefore will go faster.

take this to the extreme and fit a 700x40 tyre and your top speed (before spinning out) will increase by 1-2mph (i've tried it) but a 700x40 tyre doesn't actually "feel" very nimble.

as i've said before, people who claim a thinner tyre is faster are not looking at the full picture.


----------



## StuAff (22 Aug 2010)

Cyclist33 said:


> Depends on your arse's coefficient of boniness, too, of course! As you say, the bike you've got 25mms on is carbon, so it's not really a control situation for testing the relative merits of tire thickness. What is the Squadra like with each set of tires on it?
> 
> Of course you have a good point, there is a vast difference in tires from maker to maker and even by one maker, and not even taking width into account. Also rider intent plays a part - do you want total puncture immunity or skippy pace heaven and glass shard risk? Etc Etc. But on a level playing field a 23mm should outrun a 25?
> 
> ...



True...not tried the Squadra with 25s, but I think I'll switch to the Durano Pluses for that too.


----------



## photography27 (23 Aug 2010)

i had the same dilemma a month ago, i had 25's on and was wondering about 23's, so i bought some 23's from wiggle 10 quid each, yelow stripes on the tyres for a bit of colour and they went on easy enough, and they ride great, cant really see any diff in speed or grip, as with the 25's, but they look cool lol


----------



## Milzy (29 Jun 2013)

What width do they use in TDF?? 20mm?


----------



## Garyh09 (29 Jun 2013)

Yes and could also leave more space for mudguards if required


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Jun 2013)

I think rolling depends a bit on tire composition more than width. But I'm 20 stone, and ride 23's in Bontrager and Hutchinson, but I also have some in 28 and do not notice a lot of difference. My Kenda 35's on my Giant Nutra, however, seem slower, but more comfortable. And I'd feel better carrying heavy loads on a wider tire. 28's are the maximum for my Schwinn Passage. My fenders don't allow for bigger tires. My Schwinn Voyageur, when built up, will be able to go 700x32 or 35. But I have seen tire composition make a major difference in tire characteristics, speed, handling, durability, ride. My father always preferred Michelins, car or bicycle.
I like Continentals and Hutchinsons for the more expensive makes, and Bontrager for the basic tires from my LBS.


----------



## Boon 51 (30 Jun 2013)

I've used 23cc and 25cc tyres and can't tell the difference at the speeds I go but the 25cc seem better on the down hills..


----------



## robjh (30 Jun 2013)

Boon 51 said:


> I've used 23cc and 25cc tyres and can't tell the difference .


 
Yes same here. I'm sure 23's must be a bit more efficient but I've never honestly noticed it.


----------



## goody (30 Jun 2013)

Milzy said:


> What width do they use in TDF?? 20mm?


http://inrng.com/2013/04/reinventing-the-wheel-25mm/


----------



## Milzy (30 Jun 2013)

goody said:


> http://inrng.com/2013/04/reinventing-the-wheel-25mm/


 
A good read.


----------

